# Computer wont boot - no monitor display, no beeps, no keyboard lighting



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

Strange.  So here is the setup:

Asrock Z87E itx mobo
Core i7 4790
12gb ram
600W Silverstone PSU
GTX 1070

So I connect it all outside of the case since case is coming in still.

Connected everything.

Turn on, nothing.  Spins up, but no beep, no nothing.

Try different PSU

Same thing.

Tried different Ram

Same thing.

Tried without GPU and use onboard.

Same thing.

Tried with no ram to see if anything?

Same thing.


So do you guys suspect is the Mobo?  If the CPU was bad, would it still not at least try to go to bios?

Got it used from Netherlands from Ebay (mobo).  It looks brand new but they are apparently refurbished.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2018)

Could be the MB. If nothing spins on the fans then I'd say it's the MB. How do you have the MB set up on? Best be on wooden floor or the MB box or just a box. Carpet is a no no


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

of course not on carpet.

It was on the desk, which is wood.

Fans spin.  Just no beeps or anything.


----------



## John Naylor (Aug 7, 2018)

1.  EPS cable plugged in next to CPU ?  See Manual, Item No. 2 page 11

2.  RAM installed in correct slots  * ... *as depicted in manual *?  That would be 2 x 4GB ..or 2 x 8GB ..... not 3 x 4Gb (see  edit)* or 8GB + 4 GB. 

*  EDIT:

Link for Manual .... http://asrock.pc.cdn.bitgravity.com/Manual/Z87E-ITX.pdf

Glad I checked ... you only have two slots ... see page 22

3. I don't expect that a board in this price range has troubleshooting LEDs but if so, determine the significance of status.

4.  Cleared CMOS ?  See Item No. 14 , page 11

5.  CPU HS Fan connected to CPU Header ?


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

I used ram that is working and tested.  I tried it with 1 stick in either slot.  Nothing.

FYI its an itx mobo, it has only 2 rams slots.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 7, 2018)

You could try getting a new, soft toothbrush and some cleaning alcohol (believe it is called isopropahol alcohol) and clean the motherboard. That generally works with old mobos that I have. It cleans dust and thermal paste that could have gotten in the mobo.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 7, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Strange.  So here is the setup:
> 
> Asrock Z87E itx mobo
> Core i7 4790
> ...


Check bios jumper, replace battery, if the same get your money back



anselmo said:


> You could try getting a new, soft toothbrush and some cleaning alcohol (believe it is called isopropahol alcohol) and clean the motherboard. That generally works with old mobos that I have. It cleans dust and thermal paste that could have gotten in the mobo.



Electronics grade
Contact cleaner


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

There is no bios jumper cap.  Looking at the info online, it is used to clear cmos if you put jumper on.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 7, 2018)

@eidairaman1, I don't know if it is contact cleaner, but it might work. I meant isopropyl alcohol, also electronics grade if it exists there or 90% or above pure.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

motherboard is as clean as a babies bottom.

Contacted seller.  He said it was tested with a core i3 cpu and it worked.  He thinks its the bios.

Great.  I don't have another CPU.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 7, 2018)

Can you tell the bios version on your mobo. Sad that I'm in Europe and don't have any 4th gen CPU's or I would try and send one.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2018)

You could just get a cheap cpu off ebay. Guess the bios needs to be updated in order to support the cpu you have.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 7, 2018)

anselmo said:


> @eidairaman1, I don't know if it is contact cleaner, but it might work. I meant isopropyl alcohol, also electronics grade if it exists there or 90% or above pure.


Ive seen tests on gpus to clean them



sepheronx said:


> motherboard is as clean as a babies bottom.
> 
> Contacted seller.  He said it was tested with a core i3 cpu and it worked.  He thinks its the bios.
> 
> Great.  I don't have another CPU.



Send it back claiming its not working as advertised


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

So a bios could be causing this?


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 7, 2018)

Make sure no bent pins are there


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

No pins are bent.  Already verified that.

So a bios could be causing this?  I notice latest bios supports for 4790k but mine is a 4790 non K

I already spent $400 for cpu and mobo.  God forbid I have to spend more just because of the bios.

God must really hate me right now.  Cause I am pissed like you wouldn't imagine.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Aug 7, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> No pins are bent.  Already verified that.
> 
> So a bios could be causing this?  I notice latest bios supports for 4790k but mine is a 4790 non K



That is possible because iirc a k ans non k have different clocks

Do you know for fact the cpu is good still and being inswrted right?


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

it was apparently tested on fleebay by seller.  It is in mint condition too.

I know how to insert a CPU as well, there is a little arrow on it.  I verified it twice if I inserted it correctly.

Been building machines for last 15 years and never experienced this one before.

Never buying used components like this again unless I verified it is working before purchase.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2018)

Just because the cpu isn't a K version or not doesn't mean that it's a supported cpu listed prior to the bios version is installed already


----------



## anselmo (Aug 7, 2018)

Well, probably is the BIOS. It all points to it. If you can return the board, as many said here, you could probably search for one that supports your CPU. @eidairaman1 I honestly didn't know you could clean components with contact cleaner. Nice, thanks.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

here is the kicker.  Seller is in the Netherlands.  I am here in Canada.

Best option is now to either spend $150 cad for a dell computer with a core i3 in it or just count my losses and sell the motherboard at discount, same with CPU.  And possibly sell a kidney to make up the loss.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 7, 2018)

Can't you talk with anybody who owns a 4th gen rig, so that they can help you? Can you ask someone to lend you a early Haswell i3? Spending an extra 150 bucks and calling it quits it's a terrible idea.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

well, no its either spend the $150 or calling it quits.

And no, nobody I know has a Haswell I3.

So I am hoping someone here would be nice enough to sell me one.

I wont be surprised if my wife divorces me at this point for spending too much


----------



## anselmo (Aug 7, 2018)

Do you know anyone with any Haswell CPU? Apart from yours, of course.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

nope.

Anyway, I found this on ebay

https://www.ebay.ca/itm/Intel-Penti...at=0&_nkw=Intel+Pentium+G3258&_from=R40&rt=nc

Then again, I don't even know if this is the issue with the motherboard.  For all I know its busted and I am being played for a fool.  So throwing more money at it may end up just being a waste.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 7, 2018)

How much does a similar board cost?


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

a lot.  I could only find this mitx board and it cost me $200 cad, from Netherlands.  It was cheap but didn't notice shipping and handling.

I made some really bad decisions in my life.  This setup was one of them.

I am gonna call it quits I think.  There is a guy selling a Intel Pentium G3258 for $30 in Ontario, so I gotta see if he will ship it to Calgary.  But that is last resort.   After that, if I cant get it.  I am just going to sell it at a loss if I can.  If I cannot, well, I just lost $400.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 7, 2018)

crap. Well, I hope that Pentium works and allows you to update the BIOS and make that i7 sing. If it was me, I would probably try the same as you. Best of luck.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2018)

You not lying there. Prices for 1150 parts are expensive when it comes to ITX Boards. I'm not willing to upgrade to AMD just yet. I would like to but just prices have gone up. I'm trying to get a i5 4460 for cheap


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 7, 2018)

So I ordered the Pentium processor. Guess what? Just checked? It won't work. So I just wanted $30 cad on top of $400. It won't work until I get bios 2.3 which is same one needed for my currency processor

Never again.

So I just ordered another one. 3220. It works on all bios.


----------



## theFOoL (Aug 7, 2018)

Are you serious? Is it a the newer cpu? Then it probably won't work besides a bios update which you'll need a cpu to do so with. How about you look through the cpu list and look for one that works with bios on its first one that was on it then you'll be able to update the bios with easy windows 7 install then update bios program


----------



## DeathtoGnomes (Aug 8, 2018)

the first question I would have asked when buying a used motherboard is if the BIOS is up to date. I dont know if you bought the CPU after you bought the board but it goes to show that you need to do your research, this shows another fine example of Intel's BS, AMD doesnt have socket problems like this.

Hope you get it sorted out.


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 8, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> So I ordered the Pentium processor. Guess what? Just checked? It won't work. So I just wanted $30 cad on top of $400. It won't work until I get bios 2.3 which is same one needed for my currency processor
> 
> Never again.
> 
> So I just ordered another one. 3220. It works on all bios.



Are you sure i3 3220 is the right CPU? Socket 1150 needs the 4xxx generation. 3220 is Ivy Bridge.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 8, 2018)

According to this:

http://www.asrock.com/mb/Intel/Z87E-ITX/index.us.asp#CPU

It would work

Note: I made sure it was an Intel Pentium G3220, not core i3 cause I know ivy bridge chips won't work.

I'm curious though. If it was incompatibility because of lack of proper bios, wouldn't it just still post or something but state can't detect CPU?


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 8, 2018)

No it doesn’t work that way, although some high end ASUS boards do allow flashing of the BIOS without a CPU, most boards would require a compatible CPU to boot


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 8, 2018)

Not asking to boot but wouldn't it still give a beep code and try to show bios and show CPU failure or something? Cause I'm saying the display doesn't turn on and keyboard doesn't light up.


----------



## Komshija (Aug 8, 2018)

As far as I can see, there are two versions of G3220, original and newer (refresh) version which requires at least BIOS 1.50. Original is probably SR1CG, while newer is probably SR1RK.

Also 12 GB RAM is not an ideal setup, especially if they are from different manufacturers, have different memory modules etc.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 8, 2018)

Komshija said:


> As far as I can see, there are two versions of G3220, original and newer (refresh) version which requires at least BIOS 1.50. Original is probably SR1CG, while newer is probably SR1RK.
> 
> Also 12 GB RAM is not an ideal setup, especially if they are from different manufacturers, have different memory modules etc.



I know comrade, but the issue is that even tried individual sticks and it didn't work.

Anyway, the cpu i ordered is the SR1CG from ebay.

If I get this working, I will buy myself a $23 bottle of rum than my usual $17 rubbing alcohol.

And I'll give you all virtual hugs.


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 8, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Not asking to boot but wouldn't it still give a beep code and try to show bios and show CPU failure or something? Cause I'm saying the display doesn't turn on and keyboard doesn't light up.



Same thing even with the ASUS boards that I flashed the BIOS that way. It turned on with fan running but no video output. I just followed the step by step instructions provided by ASUS website and successfully flashed the BIOS. Not saying you have the same issue though as I don't know.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 11, 2018)

Ah, ok.

Well, the CPU comes in on Thursday, so in time being, I figured out my standard ATX PSU wont fit in the case I purchased  Cause it is 150mm not 140mm.  So I gotta go out and purchase a new one.

I was thinking a 550W gold standard PSU.  What do you ladies think?

https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX65812


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 11, 2018)

That is not a bad PSU. I have that and it works fine. With the rebate it is worth it, as Corsair is pretty quick with processing and sending rebates. Otherwise, this one is pretty good too - https://www.memoryexpress.com/Products/MX64227


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 11, 2018)

I would but.... My case is a Couger QBX which fits maximum length psu of 140mm


----------



## anselmo (Aug 11, 2018)

Wow, that build has gone sour. Sorry to hear that. Sincerely hope that the Pentium makes your computer tick.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 12, 2018)

It was my fault.  I was trying to save money by buying used parts as normally parts up here are expensive in general.  In end, I paid more for most parts minus GPU and RAM.

I could have gotten myself a Core i5 8400 and an mitx board.  Ram would be too expensive though.

Anyway, live and learn, even if it cost me a lot.  If I can get this system up and running with the pentium processor to update bios, then I can at least sell my Alienware x51 with GTX1060 6gb, 12gb of ram, core i7 3770, etc for probably a pretty penny here (it is actually a fantastic system.  It just cant fit my GTX 1070).

I like the Cougar case though.  Its really nice.  I am thinking of spending the few extra bucks and get a SFX powersupply from Mike's since they do free shipping.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 12, 2018)

Well, at least you didn't have to pay the stupid premium that DDR4 has over DDR3.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 18, 2018)

So I got the other processor and it worked.  Got into windows and all that.  Installed bios 2.5 (last one) and its supports i7-4790K and what not.  Put this processor (4790) and nope, same issue.

Contacting Ebay seller to state that processor he sold me doesn't work.  I paid over $200 CAD for it.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 23, 2018)

Do you guys like my blog?  Was thinking of making a tech blog just for my mishaps.

Anyway

Got the money back for the 4790 (it gets sent to my paypal.  Does that mean the money is in a paypal wallet even though its tied directly to my credit card?  I didn't see it in my credit card so I gotta figure this out too now).

Ordered a 4670K from a guy who was selling it for $160 CAD.  He made a video showing it working, showing his packaging and even shipping (he was new to the whole thing).

Also got a guy selling a dell 9020 with a 4770 in it for $150 with 16gb of ram.  So I figure I pick it up, use that CPU, and sell the ram, hdd and other stuff.  Probably the sale of the ram alone will come close to making money back on the purchase.


----------



## LFaWolf (Aug 23, 2018)

If your credit card is tied to Paypal when you paid, Paypal will credit back to your credit card is a day or two.


----------



## Caring1 (Aug 24, 2018)

sepheronx said:


> Got the money back for the 4790 (it gets sent to my paypal.  Does that mean the money is in a paypal wallet even though its tied directly to my credit card?  I didn't see it in my credit card so I gotta figure this out too now).


It gets credited back to Paypal and held there for future use, or until you manually transfer back to your bank account/card.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 26, 2018)

Caring1 said:


> It gets credited back to Paypal and held there for future use, or until you manually transfer back to your bank account/card.



Interestingly enough, it isn't in my paypal and checking paypal history, it says it sent it to my credit card which it is tied to.  But I am checking my credit card account and I do not see it at all.  Gotta contact someone now.

Update: ITS WORKING!

While everyone online was going to charge me $250 for the core i7 4770 (non K model), I was able to get a whole Dell 9020 with 16gb of ram and the 4770 for only $150.  So now I got a second system to just play around with, using it for media center.

I was almost in tears in happiness just to get this POS working at least.

So here its final system setup:

Core i7 4770 - Cost me $150 (well, technically a whole system but I am counting it)
Asrock Z87E-ITX mobo ~$180 (way too expensive.  $130 for mobo but shipping/handling/import taxes cost me the extra amount)
Couger QBX - $80
ASUS GTX 1070 Turbo - $400 (got it used at a decent price)
480gb Kingston SSD - $108
EVGA 600W Bronze PSU - $70
16gb GSKILL Ripjaws - $100

$1,088 CAD ($834 USD)

Not bad.  I would be theoretically spending about ~$400 - 500 more if I got some newer components.  But ram prices up here are a killer so the cheap DDR3 were what helped.


----------



## anselmo (Aug 27, 2018)

Nice, happy to see that it finally works. And that Dell is a nice system. Too bad that you are in Canada and that I don't have any money now, or I would try to buy the Dell with the G3220.


----------



## sepheronx (Aug 31, 2018)

Too bad man.  Dunno what I will do with it.  I may just use it as a HTPC.  Dunno if the Pentium G3220 will be sufficient for a 1080p TV, but we will see I suppose.

Now I also have a 4670K processor I do not need as well..................

And a full Alienware x51 with 3770 and a GTX 1060 6gb sitting idle as well.  Thinking of selling it.

What do you guys suspect I should get for the system?

Maybe keep processor to set up a cheap second PC?  Or just sell it?


----------



## anselmo (Sep 1, 2018)

The G3220 is good for a 1080p TV, I had a core 2 duo laptop hooked into one once and it was flawless. You can sell the Alienware, especially since it is an Alienware and those carry a price premium. The 4670k is kind of a tricky situation. You can sell it as well or as you said, build a second PC. Something with an R9 graphics card, one of those that perform similarly to a 1050.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 1, 2018)

I could pick up a R9 390x for a good price.


----------



## anselmo (Sep 2, 2018)

That's a good idea. How much will it cost?


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 3, 2018)

around $290


----------



## anselmo (Sep 3, 2018)

And a 1050? The R9 seems a tad expensive. I was thinking about the 280, I believe.


----------



## sepheronx (Sep 3, 2018)

surprisingly they are expensive - around $230 CAD for a 1050 ti.


----------



## anselmo (Sep 3, 2018)

Damm, now that I've converted it, a 1050 here costs the same. The R9 280 in England, which by the way, isn't my country costs around 85CAD used. Not a bad deal if you ask me. But in Canada, it might be different.


----------

